
Afraid of Makefiles? Don't be - omn1
https://matthias-endler.de/2017/makefiles/
======
quickthrower2
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15041986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15041986)

Although you were first

